# Mother's Milk Mate & Storage System GIveaway- CLOSED



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

*Enter to Win the Mother's Milk Mate Giveaway*

Mother's Milk Mate is giving away 5 award-winning Breast Milk Storage Systems to the Mothering Community. No other bottles better protect the nutrients in your breast milk needed for your baby's immunity and development - no need to transfer containers! Storage rack ensures first bottle pumped is first to roll out to feed baby. Recommended by lactation consultants and loved by moms!

Enter to win your own Mother's Milk Mate system in just 3 easy steps:

STEP 1: Go to Mother's Milk Mate's Facebook, like them and post the following:

Quote:


> "I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."


STEP 2: Go to Mother's Milk Mate Homepage to collect the piece of information to finish this product highlight:

Quote:


> " ______, ______, and feed with Same Bottle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STEP 3: Reply to this thread to let us know that you posted to Facebook, and then finish the product highlight sentence to be automatically entered to win!

5 LUCKY WINNERS WILL BE SELECTED AT RANDOM.

Thanks,

MDC


----------



## hereyes (Jan 8, 2011)

Pump, Store, and Feed with Same Bottle.


----------



## Caitlin0919 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pump, Store, and Feed with Same Bottle.


----------



## milkcake (Apr 25, 2011)

Pump, Store, and Feed with Same Bottle.


----------



## Shannon Owens (Apr 18, 2011)

Pump, Store, and Feed with Same Bottle.


----------



## FnkyGreenMama (Nov 27, 2008)

Pump, Store, and Feed with Same Bottle.









ETA: Well, I am having the WORST time figuring out screen capture in Firefox. I'm not sure I have time to figure this out. I have already spent half an hour downloading screen capture software that isn't working and I'm ready to cry. I guess I'm out.

ETA later: Sorry about the huge photo but it is the best I can do 

ETA again: To remove identifying information.


----------



## milkcake (Apr 25, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FnkyGreenMama*
> 
> ETA: Well, I am having the WORST time figuring out screen capture in Firefox. I'm not sure I have time to figure this out. I have already spent half an hour downloading screen capture software that isn't working and I'm ready to cry. I guess I'm out.
> 
> ETA later: Sorry about the huge photo but it is the best I can do


Are you on a PC or a Mac? On a PC you should have a Print Screen button on the right side of your keyboard for a desktop or on a laptop you might have to hit the function button (fn) simultaneously with whatever command matches it. On a Mac it's Command+Shift+3 I think.

Hope that helps


----------



## mammamo (Nov 15, 2007)

any ideas on how to do that on my dell, my print screen button doesn't have another function???


----------



## sunfairy79 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Wall*




Share:
*Post*
[B]Photo[/B]
[B]Link[/B]
[B]Video[/B]








Myranda Rusie
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

3 minutes ago · Like ·

Pump, Store, and Feed with the Same Bottle


----------



## Melodie Murray (May 12, 2011)

"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

"Pump, Store, Feed With the Same Bottle.







"


----------



## lmj928 (Apr 24, 2008)

(Lindsay J is me!)

Pump, Store, and Feed with Same Bottle.


----------



## Shandic (May 12, 2011)

Pump store and feed with the same bottle <3


----------



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

For anyone having issues with a screen capture, try FN (next to your ctrl button) and prt sc (print screen). Many should have this ability. Hit FN first and while holding it down hit the print screen button.

Otherwise Evernote has a great free web clipper. http://www.evernote.com/about/download/web_clipper.php

If you cannot find a way to take a shot then just highlight the image and text of your post and copy and paste it here. We may ask for some other verification if you are chosen to win.

Thanks!


----------



## Jenniray (May 12, 2011)

Chat (*20*)




Home
Profile
 
Account




Wall
Info
Welcome to Mother's Milk Mate
Photos
Discussions



96
people like this


Subscribe via SMS
Unlike
Create a Page
Report Page
=146411142086818]Share

*Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System*

Baby Goods/Kids Goods

See All

*Event Invitations*

Steph's Graduation Party!!! Woo Hoo!
Sunday, May 15








RSVP:Yes · No · Maybe

Graduation Party
Tomorrow, May 13








RSVP:Yes · No · Maybe

Create an Ad

*Sponsored*

Women Readers Wanted
amazon.com


Follow strong-willed women seeking justice, taking mortal risks and searching for true love in three novels by Del Landis.

L'OCCITANE en Provence - USA



Check-in today at your local L'OCCITANE for a special offer on your next purchase.

Like · Tarae Lyons likes this.

The Shade Store



Order our FREE catalog on Facebook! 144 pages of innovative styles & materials for window treatments with a complete swatch library.

Like · 9,096 people like this.

MS in Nurse Midwifery
online.nursing.georgetown.edu


Learn to manage a woman's health care needs during the childbearing years and throughout the lifespan. Online nursing at Georgetown.

Mother's Milk Mate Breast... ·

Most Recent
Top PostsMost Recent

*Wall*


Share:
*Post*
[B]Photo[/B]
[B]Link[/B]
[B]Video[/B]








Cat Halek
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

3 minutes ago · Like ·







Shannon Munding Carneal
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

13 minutes ago · Like ·







Jennifer Raybon
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC!

21 minutes ago · Like ·







Myranda Rusie
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

25 minutes ago · Like ·







Rick-and Alicia Stelling
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC

28 minutes ago · Like ·







Lindsay J
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC!

30 minutes ago · Like ·







Abby Rose Logan
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate!!! Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

32 minutes ago · Like ·







Whuddup Bee Yotch
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

34 minutes ago · Like ·







Melodie Murray
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

34 minutes ago · Like ·







Mothering Magazine
Going on right now: Come on over to MDC and enter to win one of fiveMother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage Systems!

*Mother's Milk Mate & Storage System Giveaway! | MDC*
www.mothering.com
Mother's Milk Mate is giving away 5 Milk Mate Storage Systems to the Mothering Community. This is an award winning...

37 minutes ago · View Post







Melissa Kirkman
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

3 hours ago · Like ·







Um Fatooshi
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

15 hours ago · Like ·







Lisa Constantineau Brandon
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC!

20 hours ago · Like ·







Shannon Joyce Owens
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC

Yesterday at 11:35am · Like ·







Luna Pratt
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC!

Yesterday at 11:21am · Like ·


<a class="pam uiBoxLightblue uiMorePagerPrimary" style="color:rgb(59,89,152);background-color:rgb(237,239,244);border-top-width:1px;border-right-width:1px;border-bottom-width:1px;border-left-width:1px;border-top-style:solid;border-right-style:solid;border-bottom-style:solid;border-left-style:solid;border-top-color:rgb(216,223,234);border-right-color:rgb(216,223,234);border-bottom-color:rgb(216,223,234);border-left-color:rgb(216,223,234);padding-top:10px;padding-right:15px;padding-bottom:10px;padding-left:15px;display:block;">Older Posts[/URL]

Facebook © 2011 · English (US)

About · Advertising · Create a Page · Developers · Careers · Privacy · Terms · Help

pump, store and feed from the same bottle!!


----------



## summamumma (May 12, 2011)

Pump, store, and feed with the same bottle.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mothers-Milk-Mate-Breast-Milk-Storage-System/146411142086818?sk=app_7146470109#!/pages/Mothers-Milk-Mate-Breast-Milk-Storage-System/146411142086818?sk=wall


----------



## MaryJ0Cassie (Apr 22, 2011)

I would LOVE to try Mother's Milk Mate! Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

"Pump, Store, and Feed with the same bottle







!"


----------



## SBS9665 (May 12, 2011)

Pump, Store, and feed with Same Bottle







"

Thanks!


----------



## Melodie Murray (May 12, 2011)

Home
Profile
Find Friends
Account




Wall
Info
Welcome to Mother's Milk Mate
Photos
Discussions



105
people like this


Subscribe via SMS
Unlike
Create a Page
Report Page
=146411142086818]Share

*Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System*

Baby Goods/Kids Goods

See All

*People You May Know*


Scott Kramer
23 mutual friends
Add as friend


Eli Yoder
30 mutual friends
Add as friend

Create an Ad

*Sponsored*

Celebrate Moms every day!
martinsmoms.com


From P&G and Kellogg's. Offer Valid 4/25/11-5/14/11. Limit one per household.

Be a SocialWorker in 1YR



Learn about the Become a Social Worker™ program, where you may finish your degree in as little as 1YR. Request info here.

from marissa v.



Womenswear and babywear combining a relaxed California attitude with a European sensibility. Founded in London in 2005, now in the US!

Like · 96 people like this.

Allegany Motor Sports



Service Special: $49 per hour on all Toyota, Honda, Subaru, & Kia. $59 per hour on all Lexus, Infiniti, Mitsubishi. Good till 5-30-11.

Like · 130 people like this.

Mother's Milk Mate Breast... ·

Most Recent
Top PostsMost Recent

*Wall*


Share:
*Post*
[B]Photo[/B]
[B]Link[/B]
[B]Video[/B]








Theresa Hughes Halvorsen
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

48 minutes ago · Like ·







Alyson Suduiko
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

about an hour ago · Like ·







Mary Jo Cassie
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

about an hour ago · Like ·







Christi Brownell Kortuem
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

about an hour ago · Like ·







Stephanie van Beusekom
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

about an hour ago · Like ·







Rebecca Thompson
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

about an hour ago · Like ·







Cat Halek
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

about an hour ago · Like ·







Shannon Munding Carneal
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

about an hour ago · Like ·







Jennifer Raybon
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC!

2 hours ago · Like ·







Myranda Rusie
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

2 hours ago · Like ·







Rick-and Alicia Stelling
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC

2 hours ago · Like ·







Lindsay J
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC!

2 hours ago · Like ·







Abby Rose Logan
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate!!! Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

2 hours ago · Like ·







Whuddup Bee Yotch
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

2 hours ago · Like ·







Melodie Murray
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

2 hours ago · Like ·

"Pump, Store and Feed With Same Bottle.







"


----------



## gorskiki (May 12, 2011)

Kirsten Peterson Gorski

‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

Pump, store, & feed with the same bottle.


----------



## mammamo (Nov 15, 2007)

Remove Post



Melissa Kirkman
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

21 hours ago ·LikeUnlike· 


 












Write a comment...

Press Shift+Enter to start a new line.

Pump, Store, and feed with Same Bottle


----------



## milkcake (Apr 25, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mammamo*
> 
> any ideas on how to do that on my dell, my print screen button doesn't have another function???


If you click the print screen button, then you need to open paint and right click, in the drop down menu select "Paste" and then save the image.


----------



## Mama3Boys (May 13, 2011)

Pump, Store and Feedwith Same Bottle!


----------



## kwucin35 (Apr 4, 2011)

" Pump,store, and feed with Same Bottle







"


----------



## Jessica Shelton (May 13, 2011)

Pump, Store, and Feed with the same bottle

Quote:



Jessica Shelton

‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

5 minutes ago · Like ·


----------



## crunchyNMmama (Mar 22, 2011)

*Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System*

Baby Goods/Kids Goods








Sandra Jean Taylor
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

3 minutes ago ·Like·

Pump, Store, and feed with Same Bottle


----------



## homentexas (Mar 31, 2011)

Pump, Store and Feed with Same Bottle



Chat (*12*)



Home

Profile



Account





Wall 

Info 

Welcome to Mother's Milk Mate 

Photos 

Discussions 

121
people like this



Subscribe via SMS

Unlike

Create a Page

Report Page

=146411142086818]Share

*
Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System*

Baby Goods/Kids Goods

Mother's Milk Mate Breast... ·

Most Recent

*
Wall*



Share:

*Post*

[B]Photo[/B]

[B]Link[/B]

[B]Video[/B]

Write something...






*
*

Emily Hill Smith
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

3 minutes ago ·Like·





*
*

Christina V.
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

5 minutes ago ·Like·





*
*

Rebecca Barber Washington
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

11 minutes ago ·Like·





*
*

Tiffany Cote
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

17 minutes ago ·Like·





*
*

Lindsey Baker-Whitney
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

18 minutes ago ·Like·





*
*

Kristin McKee
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

20 minutes ago ·Like·





*
*

Sandra Jean Taylor
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

20 minutes ago ·Like·





*
*

Kathryn Swift
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

22 minutes ago ·Like·





*
*

Jessica Shelton
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

22 minutes ago ·Like·





*
*

Miranda Hatch
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

25 minutes ago ·Like·





*
*

Mothering Magazine
Mother's Milk Mate is giving away 5 award-winning Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage Systems to the MDC community! Mother's Milk Mate bottles protect the nutrients in your breast milk like no other bottles! One bottle for all purposes. Learn more and enter to win today at mothering.com!

*Come Enter to Win One of Five Mother's Milk Mate Breastmilk Storage Systems!*
www.mothering.com

Mother's Milk Mate is giving away 5 Milk Mate Storage Systems to the Mothering Community.

26 minutes ago · View Post





*
*

Kirsten Peterson Gorski
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

23 hours ago ·Like·





*
*

Theresa Hughes Halvorsen
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

Yesterday at 3:07pm ·Like·





*
*

Alyson Suduiko
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

Yesterday at 2:50pm ·Like·





*
*

Mary Jo Cassie
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

Yesterday at 2:32pm ·Like·


<a class="pam uiBoxLightblue uiMorePagerPrimary">Older Posts[/URL]

Facebook © 2011 · English (US)

About · Advertising · Create a Page · Developers · Careers · Privacy · Terms · Help


----------



## kuteuberpixie (May 13, 2011)

Christina V.
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."
2 seconds ago · Like ·

Pump, Store, and Feed with Same Bottle.

(I couldnt take a screen shot, so I just copied my post from the wall. Hope that counts. )


----------



## Talena Krull (May 13, 2011)

Remove Post



Talena Krull

I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.



> " Pump, store, and feed with Same Bottle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a few seconds ago ·LikeUnlike· 


 












Write a comment...

Press Shift+Enter to start a new line.


----------



## hbeville (May 13, 2011)

Heather's Profile · Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System's Profile · Heather's Wall








Heather BevMother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC

29 minutes ago · Like ·




"pump, store and feed with Same Bottle


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

pump, store and feed with the same bottle


----------



## LoreleiS (May 13, 2011)

Lorelei Sandoval
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC!

5 minutes ago · Like ·

"Pump, Store, and Feed with the same bottle







!"

This would be a blessing!

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## erinsmeehan (Jan 9, 2011)

Erin Signore Meehan

I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

"Pump, store, and feed with the same bottle"


----------



## KHG5 (Apr 6, 2011)

"Pump, Store and Feed With Same Bottle!







"





Kristen Herr-Garrett
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC!"


----------



## btrann (May 14, 2011)

Remove Post



Brenna Barr Trann
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

2 minutes ago ·LikeUnlike· 


 












Pump, store, feed with the same bottle.

Write a comment...

Press Shift+Enter to start a new line.


----------



## sapphire77 (Apr 29, 2008)

"pump, store and feed with Same Bottle


----------



## mommyjoy (May 13, 2007)

Write something...


 







Remove Post



*Sonya Sheikh Dame*

*‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."*

*PUMP, STORE and FEED with the same bottle.*


----------



## mumofmak (Nov 15, 2010)

*Wall*


Share:
*Post*
[B]Photo[/B]
[B]Link[/B]
[B]Video[/B]








Madeleine Noble Rønning
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

a few seconds ago · Like ·

Pump, Store and Feed with Same Bottle


----------



## BeesMama (May 16, 2011)

Pump, Store and Feed with the same bottle.



Andrea AndrewsMother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System

I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC4 minutes ago ·LikeUnlike·


----------



## jennilynn (Mar 31, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mothers-Milk-Mate-Breast-Milk-Storage-System/146411142086818?sk=app_7146470109#!/pages/Mothers-Milk-Mate-Breast-Milk-Storage-System/146411142086818?sk=wall

Pump, store and feed...


----------



## Gypsiski (May 16, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mothers-Milk-Mate-Breast-Milk-Storage-System/146411142086818?sk=wall

Pump, store, and feed with the same bottle







!!


----------



## kristenoc (May 16, 2011)

"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

"Pump, Store, and Feed with the Same Bottle"


----------



## Sunflower223 (Feb 22, 2007)

Pump, Store, and Feed with Same Bottle.









From: Angela Comer Doula =)


----------



## Lynsahm (Apr 7, 2005)

Lyn Salazar

‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

pump, store, " and feed with Same Bottle







"


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

Pump, Store, and Feed with Same Bottle


----------



## jkilgore0719 (Jan 24, 2011)

" Pump, Store, and feed with Same Bottle







"


----------



## Jenniray (May 12, 2011)

Pump, store and feed from the same bottle!


----------



## nellirobin (May 16, 2011)

"Pump, store, & feed with the same bottle"





Nelli Williams

‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."about a minute ago ·Like·


----------



## Lisa Letzelter (May 16, 2011)

Remove Post



Lisa Marie Letzelter

‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."2 minutes ago ·LikeUnlike·

"Pump, Store, and Feed with the same bottle."


----------



## eavansmom (Aug 6, 2009)

"Pump, Store & Feed with the same bottle!"

This is such a wonderful idea. I would be so happy to win one of these systems!

Thanks so much!


----------



## magpiedpiper (Feb 27, 2010)

Pump, Store, and Feed with Same Bottle.


----------



## missmarg (Mar 31, 2011)

Pump, Store, and Feed with Same Bottle.


----------



## Dolphin4176 (Apr 2, 2011)

Pump, store and Feed with same bottle. My facebook name is Amanda Alvarado. Thank you!


----------



## aeperry (May 17, 2011)

posted

"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC. on their wall

pump your breast milk, store it and then feed - all using the same BPA-free bottle.

missanneperry at gmail.com


----------



## nvflanders (Feb 4, 2007)

Pump Store and Feed with the same Bottle... Also posted on Mothers Milk Mates FB page


----------



## NattieT (Apr 16, 2011)

*Pump, Store and Feed Using Just One Bottle*











Natalie Thompson

*Mother's Milk Mate & Storage System GIveaway*
Natalie posted on MotheringDotCommunity
" Pump, Store and Feed Using Just One Bottle "








17 minutes ago via Mothering · ·Like· · Check out MotheringDotCom

RECENT ACTIVITY



*""I would love to try Mother's..." on Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System's Wall.*



*Natalie likes Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System.*


----------



## NattieT (Apr 16, 2011)

Natalie Thompson

*Mother's Milk Mate & Storage System GIveaway*
Natalie posted on MotheringDotCommunity
" Pump, Store and Feed Using Just One Bottle "








13 minutes ago via Mothering · ·Like· · Check out MotheringDotCom

RECENT ACTIVITY



*""I would love to try Mother's..." on Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System's Wall.*


----------



## handstaylor (May 17, 2011)

Pump, store, and feed with the same bottle!


----------



## Kaile R (May 17, 2011)

Pump, store and feed with the same bottle. Liked on FB. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## marmstrong (May 17, 2011)

" Pump, Store, and feed with Same Bottle







"


----------



## triquetra123 (Mar 5, 2011)

I posted to Facebook!

Pump, Store, and Feed with Same Bottle


----------



## Kmanwill (May 17, 2011)

Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System

Baby Goods/Kids Goods

See All

*People You May Know*


Doug Sherman
4 mutual friends
Add as friend

Mother's Milk Mate Breast... ·

Most Recent
Top PostsMost Recent

*Wall*


Share:
*Post*
[B]Photo[/B]
[B]Link[/B]
[B]Video[/B]








Marina Zakarian
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

9 minutes ago · Like ·







Kendall White Manwill
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

13 minutes ago · Like ·

Pump, Store and Feed with the Same Bottle


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

*Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System*

Baby Goods/Kids Goods

See All

Write something...


 


Remove Post



Jackson Foster

I would love to try the Mother's Milk Mate Storage System. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC

5 minutes ago ·LikeUnlike·

"Pump, Store and Feed With Same Bottle.







"


----------



## NNicoletti (Apr 4, 2011)

I liked Mother's Milk Mate and posted to their wall ^

Pump, Store, & Feed with the same bottle.


----------



## RussTam (May 17, 2011)

Pump, store, and feed all in the same bottle!


----------



## Jen McMannamy (Apr 1, 2011)

Liked and commented on FB 

Pump, store, and feed with Same Bottle


----------



## Nora L (May 17, 2011)

" Pump, store, and feed with Same Bottle







"


----------



## TaniaM (May 17, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mothers-Milk-Mate-Breast-Milk-Storage-System/146411142086818?sk=wall





Tania Mitrosili

I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.7 minutes ago ·Like·

Pump, Store, and feed with Same Bottle


----------



## by-the-lake (Jul 2, 2008)

*Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System*

Write something...


 







Remove Post



Erin Sarkkinen
‎"I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

32 minutes ago ·LikeUnlike·

*PUMP, STORE and FEED BREAST MILK USING JUST ONE BOTTLE!*


----------



## cuddlemama0507 (Nov 1, 2010)

Pump, store and feed with the same bottle! I liked and posted on the FB walk as well. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jmbrigman (May 17, 2011)

Pump, Store, and Feed with Same Bottle.


----------



## shannoncarrot (Apr 1, 2011)

I posted to facebook and the sentence is "you can pump, store and feed from the same bottle." I posted, ""I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC."

thanks!


----------



## TayMay (May 18, 2011)

Pump, store, and feed with Same Bottle


----------



## TayMay (May 18, 2011)

Pump, Store, and Feed all using the same BPA-free bottle!







*Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System*

Baby Goods/Kids Goods

Mother's Milk Mate Breast... ·

Top Posts
Top PostsMost Recent

*Wall*


Share:
*Post*
[B]Photo[/B]
[B]Link[/B]
[B]Video[/B]








Stacie M. Hirsch
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC.

7 minutes ago · Like ·


----------



## champios (Mar 22, 2008)

Wall
Info
Welcome to Mother's Milk Mate
Photos
Discussions



214
people like this


Subscribe via SMS
Subscribe via RSS
Unlike
Create a Page
Report Page
=146411142086818]Share
 
 
"Pump, Store, and feed with Same Bottle







"

*Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System*

Baby Goods/Kids Goods

*You and Mother's Milk Mate Breast Milk Storage System*




Amanda Teets Ramsey likes this.


See All

*Recommended Pages*


Charlie Banana
4,791 like this.
Like


Earth Mama Angel Baby
Rose Schlappi likes this.
Like

Create an Ad

*Sponsored*

Birth and Baby



When you order your breastfeeding supplies at www.birthandbaby.com ask for our FB discount for 15% off in "comments".

Like · 484 people like this.

\

Mother's Milk Mate Breast... ·

Top Posts
Top PostsMost Recent

*Wall*


Share:
*Post*
[B]Photo[/B]
[B]Link[/B]
[B]Video[/B]








Samara Champion Paling
I would love to try Mother's Milk Mate. Thank you for hosting the contest on MDC

about a minute ago · Like ·


----------



## Lisamwatts (May 18, 2011)

Pump, store, and feed with the same bottle. I posted to facebook. Thanks!


----------



## joliara (Mar 12, 2006)

posted to FB. Pump, store, and feed with the same bottle! Thanks, MDC!


----------



## elphalba (Apr 15, 2008)

Pump, Store, and Feed with Same Bottle.


----------

